# A kiwi in the FFL



## pardus (Mar 19, 2007)

Part 1,

[YOUTUBE]xopQ2qlPyto[/YOUTUBE]

Part 2,

[YOUTUBE]uyHPytI1tn0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Crusader74 (Mar 19, 2007)

Great Post !.. Thanks Pardus


----------



## Alvitr (Aug 4, 2007)

Whenever someone make a document about the FFL, its almost always the 2 REP they picture. A bit unfair as the other Regiments are just as much if not more for example involved international today.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jun 14, 2011)

A bit of a necropost on this which I found by accident but this is guy is back in NZ now.  He did his corps training last year and is now in 2/1 RNZIR.


----------



## MAGTF_Marine (Jun 21, 2011)

Great Post!


----------

